# "Desktop Reef", Full Limits & Then Some!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

It looks like July is going to be a nail biter weather wise but it's pretty safe to say the game has changed for the near term. Redfish and Black Drum are going to be in the crosshairs as water levels receed and hopefully things return to normal. We will be looking for Trout action to improve as water levels stabilize. We remain flooded both in terms of tide and inland standing water. More rain in the forecast isn't going to help matters. Over the long weekend, Capt. Terry reported quick limits of Redfish working sand pockets on area shorelines with herds of Black Drum keeping things interesting. Capt. Jake reported Trout to 27.5" working guts on shorelines near Lavaca Bay but numbers were hard to come by. With all the rescheduling and weather, one location where I'm finding full limits everyday is a place called "Desktop Reef". 

*Say It Ain't So*

As far as the eye can see, in some cases are what appear to be fully matured fields of Milo. Word has it that the crops are beginning to sprout from the head and there is talk of "zeroing" out the harvest and filing insurance for crop failures. After last years difficulty with drought and resulting crop failures, it goes without saying that the last two years haven't been the best for area farmers. Milo and Corn both look like they could be harvested anytime now but until things dry up, they're probably going to have to sit there. 

*Looking For Something?*

Oh, your newsletter, it will be in the mailbox tomorrow, that is, if you have signed up on our mailing list. If not, it's not too late to *Join Us*. 

*Let's Be Friends!*

You can't ever have enough of them and we'd certainly like to be your friend. Chew on it a second and if you get the chance, check us out on *Facebook*. We'd love to be friends so "hit me" if you're interested.

Did you know that you can send a "friend request" on 2Coolfishing also? 

Keep your eyes on the skies,

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge, Inc.*
*1-888-618-4868*
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Stranger Things Have Happened*

Funny thing happened on the way to full limits of Redfish and Drum, Trout over mid-SAB shell got in the way. So much for my prediction that Alex was a "game changer".

Hit the water with way too little wind for working mud/grass so I hit mid-bay shell quick with storms dancing around us. It was tough getting lined up right, NE wind, lots of water, buried structure, etc. I finally got situated on about my third stop and it was on.

Water was fresh on top bigtime. With Tops and Trout taking rods down hard, there must be some salt on the bottom. I think Alex pushed in so much Gulf water it actually may have helped some things. We ended up taking a little better than half limits to 17" before getting run off by a big squall line.

KK

Later on the pics, right now I smell like a Gladiator, it's time for a shower and a little thought about what tomorrow's going to bring us?


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Penned Up At The Lodge*

Clients elected to "go for it" in talking with them yesterday about poor chances for getting on the water today. These guys are no strangers to Vegas or Coushatta and yesterday's call was certainly a gamble. Right now, Mother Nature is the dealer, she's got all the cards and it looks like we're heading to the ATM machine for more funds cause so far they're on a losing streak this morning.

Yesterday's weather lacked "lightning" and thunder; this morning things are getting more power packed and it's been rumbling and arcing all night. "Sleep In", that's the word so far. There may be a hole in this circulation just offshore that may allow a quick strike at some fish. I'm camped up on the radar like an air traffic controller, we'll see what happens.

Take care out there.

KK


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Made A Run At It!*

We couldn't let a 60th birthday for Ronnie P. and the boys go to waste. We found a hole in the weather, even if short-lived, and made a run for some fish. We managed 5 Redfish to 22" and 4 Trout to 18" for the effort.

Tides look almost exactly as they did during the Hurricane Alex surge here locally. I can tell you it was sporty at times, no lightning, just plenty of the wet stuff.

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Unfamiliar Conditions*

Radar is clear and it looks like smooth sailing today. We are still buried in water, hope we can keep the fish from making a run up in Mesquite Trees or Cactus. "Thumb that spool, don't let him run into that Windmill".....LOL.

We are so flooded, you can get lost in the back marsh because nothing looks right. I missed a turn the other day to a bayou into a set of lakes and just decided to run what would normally be dry land. That increased the clients pucker factor to a "stage 10". Ronnie P. said good grief "this boat will run in humidity"! Haynie 24 Cat, Mercury 225 Pro XS, and yes she will!

Good luck out there!

KK


----------

